# Springfield xd



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

Looking for a 9mm xd handgun for home protection and carry. Which one would you guys suggest the regular service one or the ported one.


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

I have the service model and love it. But I think the .40 S&W or the .45 ACP would a better choice of caliber. Any way you do it this gun is a great one. :sniper:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

The XD is one of the Best handguns designed in the last century. If you think Glocks are durable, The Official XD test was CRAZY! THey replecated the Glock test (pluss 100 rounds), AFTER putting 17,500 rounds through it! No malfunctions. (Winchester white box, and Federal American).


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

id go with a sig in 9mm i have shot both and like the feel and aiming better of the sig but the xd is a nice gun


----------



## Dan189 (Nov 8, 2007)

No two handguns are the same. I spent months researching pistols and found it's best to be rational and do your own homework. Salesmen try ask as many questions as they can, but in the end they are doing just what their name represents "selling" YOU, on a pistol.

I personally own the Springfield XD 45 ACP. It is an excellent carry pistol, light, safe, accurate, durable, and fairly inexpensive compared to alternatives.

Good Luck and Be Safe,

Dan

God Bless You, and God Bless America


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Change your mind, go with a SigSauer. You will not regret it. And once you wrap your hands around a Sig you'll never again look at an XD.

huntin1


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Sig or XD you can not go wrong! Why not buy American go with the XD.


----------



## Aaryq (Jan 25, 2007)

Go ahead and get one. The XD (regardless of caliber) is a great gun. It feels good in the hand and has a better natural point of aim. When people tell you that if your SD/HD/Carry gun needs to start with a 4, tell them to put it up their pipe and smoke it. I know plenty of people who use and XD for their carry piece. If you conceal carry, I'd recomend a compact frame (only because it's more concealable), but there are plenty of CCW holsters out there for the service frame as well.

The most important thing is to try the ammo. If you are going to trust your life with that gun, make sure whatever you shoot cycles reliably. Don't believe the hype that the more expensive hollow points are better. If you're rockin' 125gr hollow points, it doesn't matter if it's Winchester White Box, Speer Gold Dots, or Winchester Ranger, they all do the same thing.

Good luck with your decision and remember, we're all magical online people so take our :2cents: for what it's worth.

Good luck and stay safe.


----------

